
It is time to stop rewarding failure - srikar
http://om.co/2014/07/17/rewarding-failure/
======
minimaxir
I'm surprised the article discusses failure at the corporate level when first
thing that came to mind is stopping rewarding at the startup level. (e.g. pity
acquihires of zombie startups)

